
I was so wrong about my two week LOE estimate - darafsheh
http://blog.servicebot.io/my-two-week-project-turned-into-a-full-time-open-source-startup/
======
darafsheh
We are also giving out limited open-beta instances through our website
[https://servicebot.io](https://servicebot.io) I would appreciate your
feedback :)

